# Module building and standards - book or websites



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha everyone!

Excited about planning and building a new layout in my 15x13 “man cave” in our new home in Ridgefield WA. Not moving in until early 2019 but our household goods, including my O and N trains arrive there next week. Moving from Hawaii.

I know 15x13 isn’t big, certainly not big enough for the layout I’d like to have. But it’s a dedicated space with a bath, closet and it’s all mine!

Last layout I built was in a 11x13 bedroom and I made all the classic mistakes, including crawl under access, too close to the wall, and areas that could only be reached by climbing on top of the layout. That was 8 years ago with no layout since. 

New layout will be a shelf design and I was thinking about using 2x4 modules between two 4x4 modular dogbone ends that would contain the turnaround loops for continuous running. 

Two reasons for the modules, switching between O and N, and space to work on modules that can be used if I find a club to join. 

Love to have your book, web site recommendations, and comments.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! A good place to start would be the NMRA. https://www.nmra.org/standards


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would recommend that you start looking at back issues of Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine. It is free to subscribe, and subscribers have access to all back issues. Visit them here: www.Model-Railroad-Hobbyist.com

For about 18 months now, they have been advocating what they call TOMA or The One Module Approach, which involves building your layout as a series of modules, essentially completing each one before moving on to the next.

I believe you will find that's exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I would recommend that you start looking at back issues of Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine. It is free to subscribe, and subscribers have access to all back issues. Visit them here: www.Model-Railroad-Hobbyist.com
> 
> For about 18 months now, they have been advocating what they call TOMA or The One Module Approach, which involves building your layout as a series of modules, essentially completing each one before moving on to the next.
> 
> I believe you will find that's exactly what you're looking for.


Great tip, took a fast look and subscribed, TOMA could work work me.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-Trak?*



mauka said:


> Aloha everyone!
> 
> Excited about planning and building a new layout in my 15x13 “man cave” in our new home in Ridgefield WA. Not moving in until early 2019 but our household goods, including my O and N trains arrive there next week. Moving from Hawaii.
> 
> ...


mauka;

If your new layout will be N-scale, and you want to have modules that can possibly later attach to a club's modules, You might consider N-Track. It is the largest, and one of the oldest N-scale modular groups in the world. They publish a handbook pamphlet that has diagrams and specifications for N-track modules of various sizes and shapes.
If, on the other hand, your modules will not need to connect to anyone else's, then you can set your own standards. Technically, the latter option would be a sectional layout rather than modular, but the terms are often used interchangeably, and it's no big deal. The 2'x4' and 4'x4' sizes you are thinking about would be good choices. One suggestion though, you might consider making your 4'x4' sections as two 2'x2' sections bolted together. The reason is that the smaller sections would be easier to handle and work on. They can be fitted into a car easier, for the trip to the club. They are also more easily adapted to a different-shaped space, if you have to move. 

The pdf files below are from a series I've written, aimed at new modelers. While you are not new, since you have already built a layout, the sketches included in these pdf files use 2'x4' sections to make different layouts, any of which would work in N-scale. You might want to look them over for ideas.

good luck with your new layout;

Traction Fan::smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment How to build a better model railroad Parts 3 & 4 benchwork and more track planning.pdf


View attachment How to build a better Model Railroad part 5.pdf


----------

